# 25rss



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I have one and am very happy with it. But I no longer find it on the website. Has the 25RSS been retired?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep, seems to be retired.

Mike


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

OK a question since the 25RSS has retired does that mean the value goes up, goes down or it doesnt really matter.......I mean way we love ours and dont plan on getting rid of for some time.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Haven't really thought about it since we are in love







with it. It's going newhere without us.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We bought one at the February 2008 RV show in Austin, Texas. They gave us the New Keystone Outback catalog, but there is no 25rss. Dealer later said that Keystone pulled the floorplan to add another slide out, but canned the idea due to weight and other issues. By then the catalog was going to print and they couldn't get the revised, returned, revised details in the latest catalog. I don't know about all that, but we found information through their website by searching the web with: outback 25rss.

We love the floor plan and have since talked to a couple of folks that are interested in the same model that we purchased. We have been very happy, short-time owners. We just moved up from a pop-up and are loving the new camper and especially this website







We have had the camper around for more modifications than campouts! That will change with our next trip out being May 9th and then a very long trip (3 weeks) in June to Fort Wilderness, Florida to the Atlantic coast to the Georgia Mountains to Tupelo, MS and down the Natchez Trace Parkway and back to Austin, Texas via Huntsville SP. I have been mentally packing for the past two weeks!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

dunn4 said:


> We bought one at the February 2008 RV show in Austin, Texas. They gave us the New Keystone Outback catalog, but there is no 25rss. Dealer later said that Keystone pulled the floorplan to add another slide out, but canned the idea due to weight and other issues. By then the catalog was going to print and they couldn't get the revised, returned, revised details in the latest catalog. I don't know about all that, but we found information through their website by searching the web with: outback 25rss.
> 
> We love the floor plan and have since talked to a couple of folks that are interested in the same model that we purchased. We have been very happy, short-time owners. We just moved up from a pop-up and are loving the new camper and especially this website
> 
> ...


Was the 26RKS out of the catalog as well?
Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Alaskan OutBackers said:


> OK a question since the 25RSS has retired does that mean the value goes up, goes down or it doesnt really matter.......I mean way we love ours and dont plan on getting rid of for some time.


I doubt this has much of an effect on it. Trailers are a strange commodity and things are always changing. Either you have to have the latest model, or you have to have one that will work for your family. The former is going to buy new and the latter probably won't be as affected by whether it is in production or not, but that is just my guess.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

[Was the 26RKS out of the catalog as well?
Bob

Yep - there is no 26RKS in this catalog either. Found the date at the bottom of the sale pamphlet (with the help of a magnifying glass) January 2008. Along with the usual disclaimer that everything can change and that product information is "as accurate as possible as of the date of publication of this brochure...Consult the Keystone's website for more current product information."

I couldn't find the 25RSS on the website until I searched specifically by the model number only. Weird.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It would be a sad day if they stopped the 25rss...
I think it was one of the most popular models.


----------

